# Ecological skyscraper



## Horicolonoma (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello

I am planning to build a solar tower with housing around it of 550 m high. 

I am wondering if it is possible to construct it with an ecological, local material? 
I was thinking of constructing it in wood, but my structural engineer professor told me not to do it because of the elasticity problem....

Does anyone has alternatives? 


Thank you


----------



## Horicolonoma (Apr 19, 2007)

It will be constructed in Brussel, Belgium


----------



## Horicolonoma (Apr 19, 2007)

*wood and concrete*

Is it possible to use wood in stead of metal to take up tension forces in concrete?

Maybe wood cannot bear the ph level of concrete? and maybe it 's not being used because wood and concrete have different grades of thermal expansion?

Tell me all about it


----------



## kszparkowski (Jun 19, 2007)

http://drapaczchmur.blogspot.com/
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=535777
My project of ecological Tower for Warsaw.


----------

